# 2010 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

*2010 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic
*









Here are the results for the NPC Orange County Muscle Classic  bodybuilding, figure and bikini contest. 

Men’s  Bodybuilding Results
Bikini  Results
Figure  Results
Women’s  Bodybuilding Results


Here are the links for the pictures from the 2010 NPC Orange County   Muscle Classic, which was on April 24th, in Anaheim, California. 

Misc  & Backstage Pics
Men’s  Bodybuilding Pics
Figure  Pics
Bikini  Pics
Women’s  Bodybuilding Pics


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2010)

Jay Cutler came to the 2010 NPC Orange County Muscle Classic, and  guest posed, much to the delight of the 1,000+ crowd who was at hand.   Even offseason, the current Mr. Olympia is still huge and impressive.   At the mic, Jay said he will win that coveted 4th Sandow trophy. Here  are some pics, with more to be on bodybuilding.com in a few days.


----------

